# MINECRAFT SEVERS



## Skipper82342 (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi I just got minecraft and I want to play with some one I know how to play I have 1.8.1 if you have a lower one like 1.6.1 get this one if you have a higher one like 1.9.1 one please give a link where I can get it, it's the beta version of minecraft just so you know, just sharing our severs ands stuff. also if you can tell me how to make some items please tell me, and if you have any other mods and texture packs give me al ink to them if you want, just put anything about minecraft here


----------



## Brad (Oct 21, 2011)

I play on a server called EclipseCraft.
the IP is: server.eclipsecraft.net


----------



## SockHead (Oct 21, 2011)

Biggest mistake you'll make in your life Brad lol


----------



## Brad (Oct 21, 2011)

wut?


----------



## Sporge27 (Oct 21, 2011)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=minecraft+1.9+pre+release+4

that is what i am in now lol


----------



## Gnome (Oct 22, 2011)

I play on my own server, that or private servers


----------



## Skipper82342 (Oct 22, 2011)

SockHead said:


> Biggest mistake you'll make in your life Brad lol



Seriously, Sockhead?


----------



## MasterC (Oct 23, 2011)

You can get 1.9 prerelease at the Minecrft forum home page.

I also have the stuff to make a vanilla server,bit you'll need Hamachi.Download the unmanaged version.


----------



## Skipper82342 (Oct 26, 2011)

MasterC said:


> You can get 1.9 prerelease at the Minecrft forum home page.
> 
> I also have the stuff to make a vanilla server,bit you'll need Hamachi.Download the unmanaged version.


 
I downloaded it. Thanks C. By the way you check out my other minecraft thread.


----------

